# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Wangchao Center | 280m | 54 fl | T/O



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——望朝中心（望京二期）| 280m+55m | 62F | 核46F，钢31F - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——望朝中心（望京二期）| 280m+55m | 62F | 核46F，钢31F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

SOM









Hangzhou Wangchao Center – SOM







www.som.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

hope they keep the design. many similar designs have been changed in the past and this one would really fit well into the style of the other modern skyscrapers in the city


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/id/32891

*Hangzhou Wangchao Center*

Height: Architectural	*288 m / 945 ft*

Architect
• Design	Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
Structural Engineer
• Design	Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
MEP Engineer
• Design	Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP
Other Consultant
• Civil	Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP










by moyan808


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Impeccable design


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01 


*04.15.2018*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Impeccable design


as well as superb location :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is almost a supertall :grass:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*2018.04.27*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by messi9167


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-17 by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 挑水贰


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*4.15*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*4.23*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*5.11*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 4.14








*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2020/04/22





















*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 4.24














*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice. This tower and its opposite neighbor will make a nice gateway.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2020/05/06

280m--288m is above ground level!!



























































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape and it is not supertall


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

just 12m and it doesn't have a spire, it's still tall. It is however a shape that would fit very well for a 500m tower.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴 

2020/05/31














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/06/01












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/06/08*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 挑水贰

2020/06/25














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/06/29





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/07/13
















































by holy01*
*
2020/07/13*


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome design!😍


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/07/28








*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-11 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-26 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-07 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-27 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-12 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Esta é a cor de clading mais bonita que vejo.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **挑水贰*

*













*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape and it is not a supertall 😭 😭


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> so gorgeous shape and it is not a supertall 😭 😭


Luckily a similiar tower with a height of over 300m is in proposal stage in Guizhou ! 
posted on gaoloumi by 

家住虔州城


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Haieg said:


> Luckily a similiar tower with a height of over 300m is in proposal stage in Guizhou !
> posted on gaoloumi by
> 
> 家住虔州城



^^
Nice conceptual design and a perfect height.
The renderings say it's in Ganzhou (Jiangxi Province) not Guizhou by the way. 😂


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

Guizhou is a province, I really messed up 🙃.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 7:*
















From 望朝中心, via 风吹鸡蛋壳 on Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **925*

*


























































*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px




​


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by wz20101951 on 24th May 2021


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2021/06/05














*


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

The best skscraper at the moment, this is getting amazing.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **陌生城池*

*2021/06/15
















*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a supertall


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Love the curviness


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2021/06/17

















*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2021/06/23



































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **挑水贰* *6.28







































by **daoshixiashan*

*
















*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-15 by 风吹鸡蛋壳










2021-07-18 by junven21


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 风吹鸡蛋壳 on 27th July 2021 
















main core surpassed height of 200m by the way


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林员外Relynn on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 杭州楼典 via 847003960 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

*Shot on January 17, 2022








*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 18 by zzy925 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 钱江新城cbd via wikobe2 on Gaoloumi:*

















*February 4 by 战斗123 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-06 by fredfan


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-04 by bluehalo


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-02-23


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Panorama 望朝中心


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By wikobe2 on Gaoloumi:*









*February 26 by LouisAtIAXF on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-03-02


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
it is still look slim compared to the building to the right 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 8 by 我守一座空城 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-03-16


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Excellent aerial Xigua video screenshots of this brilliantly desinged twisted Hangzhou Wangchao Tower from a few days ago It' has also just fully topped out fully. Shall we change the status to T/O?? 


https://www.ixigua.com/7076494970466599462?logTag=1a76ab6ffd890a0d1cbe


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-04-03


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.04.09








by ShalLwe on 500px



​


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-04-17


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

PANORAMA望朝中心


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

This looks topped out. It is a pity that it is not taller.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think other way: it is a pity that it is not thickier 😭 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

【杭】建设纪实——望朝中心（望京二期）| 288m+55m | 62F | 幕墙收尾 - 第86页 - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——望朝中心（望京二期）| 288m+55m | 62F | 幕墙收尾 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By kindom_0129 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-05-17


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, @Munwon, what is the name of this building under construction to the left?


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Zaz965，帖子：178731387，成员：1193422 said:


> @A Chicagoan , @zwamborn, @Munwon，左边这栋正在建设中的建筑叫什么名字？ ：爱：
> [/引用] BOYA 建设纪实——俊泰置业博亚时代中心 | 222m | 50F+3F | 主楼出地 - 杭州建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 23:*








钱江世纪城天际线 by XueMian168 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By elviswgc on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-06-17


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.08.15








by -zq- on 500px








by -zq- on 500px

​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous design, it should be thicker


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-08-19


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-10-02










Shot on 2022-10-05


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous. it should be thicker


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 via 后花园之城


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it got skinny, unfortunately


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-01 by 847003960


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-12-14










shot on 2022-12-15


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 17:*








欲与天公试比高 by 大海尼 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px








by Olivier🧸ྀ嘉彧 on 500px



​


----------

